# Convert Powerpoint to Movie



## Greg_Reez (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone have any tips for me to be able to convert my PP2008 presentation into a movie file of some kind that I can ultimately play through internet download or in a browser? I've tried "Save as Movie" through PP but certain animation effects and even my background music doesn't come with it in the .mov file it creates. The music starts at a certain slide, and I really need to retain that information.

Any ideas?


----------



## WendyCC (Mar 3, 2009)

Save as Movie cannot retain the animations and sound. You can use PPT2video to convert PowerPoint to MOV. 
I am not a Mac user, so I don't know if this program canbe used on Mac, but it works well on my PC.


----------



## Greg_Reez (Mar 6, 2009)

I painfully saw how saving as a movie isn't 100% reliable. I tried PPT2Video and it worked beautifully. The Trial version watermarks the entire video though. Guess I'll have to purchase the full version. It'll be worth it.


----------

